# Woo hoo, new pony!! :)



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I started looking for a loan pony for DD9 before xmas & found a very sweet little 12.2hh Dartmoor fairly locally. He is 23 years old & has taught numerous little children to ride, has done Pony Club & hunted & jumps 4'! The owners have just been over to look at our yard & are very happy for him to come to us, so now I just need to draft the loan agreement & arrange transport & he should be with us soon  I'm so excited lol DD9 doesn't know about it so it will be the best surprise for her


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Am I reading that right? She's your NINTH daughter?


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol no! Have I got this thing wrong? I thought DD9 was Dear Daughter AGE 9! Actually she is my OH's youngest, he has 4 daughters & I have 1 son, luckily they don't all live with us or I'd never get in the bathroom lmao!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Argent said:


> Am I reading that right? She's your NINTH daughter?


I was just thinking the same thing 

Typically, its DD1 for first daughter, DS1, first son, DD2 second daughter...so DD9 would be your ninth daughter, lol.

What a surprise though! That'll be so exciting


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

EllesBelles said:


> I was just thinking the same thing
> 
> Typically, its DD1 for first daughter, DS1, first son, DD2 second daughter...so DD9 would be your ninth daughter, lol.
> 
> What a surprise though! That'll be so exciting


My gawd people what is all this sos stuff.. :lol:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha thanks for clearing that up! In that case she's DD4 then  I so can't wait for little man to arrive, we are going to have so much fun this summer


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyways, this is him, his name is Bracken & he's a total poppet


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha that makes sense 

What a lovely old chap! Reminds me of Topic, the pony I learned on. I bet she'll be chuffed!!!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes you can't beat the old schoolmasters can you, this little guy is gonna be a perfect first ridden for her. She is a total novice really despite the fact I have my own horse as he is far too big (17hh) for her to much with, even though he is kind & loves kids. I'm hoping that he will give her confidence so we can eventually buy her one of her own, maybe a New Forest


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

He's gorgeous. When are you getting him? Did you already say that?

(It's been one of those days )


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

As soon as I have sorted the loan agreement, insurance & transport  Apparently he hates trailers so I have to arrange a lorry for a tiny pony that would prob fit in the boot of my car lmao!


----------

